# Einstein's Bicycle, any idea what make it was?



## greenephantom (Sep 9, 2010)

Okay, so there's that iconic picture that everyone's seen of Einstein riding a bicycle, facing the camera.  Anybody have any idea what make / model of bicycle he's riding?  The badge is visible but it's not well defined.  I'm sure someone can figure it out, just sort of curious.
Cheers, Geoff


----------



## bairdco (Sep 9, 2010)

i dunno, but the photo credits say it was taken in Santa Barbara, California, on February 18, 1933, which gives us a time period, anyway...


----------



## kentercanyon (Apr 3, 2015)

FWIW this thread is re-visted here:
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?71584-help-ID-Einstien-s-1933-USA-bike


----------



## bikejunk (Apr 3, 2015)

I would imagine it could be one of those Columbias with the nuclear tank graphic , that or perhaps a Princeton.........


----------

